# Ontario sales tax credit



## mario 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Is the old Ont. sales tax credit that you could claim on your return
gone.? I do my aunts taxes and she use to get $100 a year from that credit.
I guess it's been replaced with the HST rebates.
Also she passed away this Feb. as she will get no rebates and pay no taxes is it
even necessary to file a return?


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

The Ontario Sale Tax credit is still around and it's up to $260 / year now and you need to file an income tax return to receive it.

However I believe the credit is now paid quarterly and is combined with the HST / GST rebate payment.

You will need to file a tax return for last year (2010) as well as 2011 assuming she passed in Feb 2011.


----------



## mario 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well if she passed away she won't receive those rebates?.
Is there (any) benefit to filing those years, and I don't mean to the government.
Otherwise I'm not gonna bother.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

mario 1 said:


> Well if she passed away she won't receive those rebates?.
> Is there (any) benefit to filing those years, and I don't mean to the government.
> Otherwise I'm not gonna bother.


If you're the executor of the estate and taxes are owed but not paid, the government may come after the estate, and if the estate has been paid out, they go after you. At least I think so.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

We just got s letter from revenue Canda adressed to my late B in L's eatate asking for the $61 they accidently payed him when He was dead.

You must complete a final Tax Return, there is a CPP Benefit cheque that will be paid, all outstanding debts must be finalised and the executor is legally liable.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

iherald said:


> If you're the executor of the estate and taxes are owed but not paid, the government may come after the estate, and if the estate has been paid out, they go after you. At least I think so.


Agreed. The executor is responsible to complete her final return. It's not about being "worth it" (or not) to you. It's about your responsibility as executor. There is more to it than a tax credit.

Don't play games with CRA. If they later figure it out, the consequences will be much worse than the relative ease of filing two tax returns.


----------



## mario 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Figure what out. She has never had to pay anything to the government, nor does she owe anything. She has nothing to her name other than what the government gave her. I'm not the executor , the executor asked me cause she can't speak English. Her returns have always been zero except the $100 dollars
from the tax rebate .


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

The executor is responsible for anything owing to CRA. A final return MUST be filed with CRA, as you don't know her history with them. If you don't file them as the executor asked, then the lady who can't speak English may get into trouble without even knowing why.

What's the big deal; it's just a matter of filling out an extremely simple senior's paper return and mailing it in for each year until the date of death.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I would file a tax on the year of death for completeness with CRA.


----------

